# fonction réveil mac os9



## idtf (24 Avril 2006)

vous vous souvenez s'il y a une fonction réveil ou alarme avec l'horloge OS9?  c'est pour dépanner, et je n'ai pas l'appareil sous les yeux


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2006)

Oui, mais ce que tu peux faire dépend du modèle de Mac. C'est dans le tableau de bord "économies d'énergie" que ça se passe !


----------



## idtf (24 Avril 2006)

c'est un imac G3 350

j'aiimerais en fait qu'il sonne a une heure prédéterminée, comme un réveil, quoi


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2006)

Ça, je ne pense pas que ça soit prévu, tu peux le faire démarrer à une heure donnée, mais il faudrait mettre un script faisant démarrer iTunes et démarrer la lecture pour avoir une sorte de radioréveil !


----------



## idtf (24 Avril 2006)

Bon, merci beaucpup,pour la réponse.

Si quelqu'un a une idée de freeware simple pour ce genre de choses...


----------



## grig (25 Avril 2006)

idtf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, merci beaucpup,pour la réponse.
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une idée de freeware simple pour ce genre de choses...


la version freeware d'Audion (qui a d'ailleurs beaucoup plus de fonctionnalités qu' iTunes) comporte une fonction Réveil, à télécharger ici


----------



## FloMac (25 Avril 2006)

idtf a dit:
			
		

> c'est un imac G3 350
> 
> j'aiimerais en fait qu'il sonne a une heure prédéterminée, comme un réveil, quoi



il me semble que si
sinon il y a une astuce suffit de faire le faire démarrer a une heure précise et glisser un son systeme dans "éléments du démarrage" (ou un truc comme ca dossier démarrage je sais plus c'est loin )


----------



## grig (25 Avril 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que si
> sinon il y a une astuce suffit de faire le faire démarrer a une heure précise et glisser un son systeme dans "éléments du démarrage" (ou un truc comme ca dossier démarrage je sais plus c'est loin )



J'ai rouvert mon Os 9, voilà : tu vas dans dossier système/tableaux de bord/économies d'énergie, la languette du milieu te permet de fixer l'heure du démarrage et de l'extinction
ensuite, tu vas dans dossier système/ouverture au démarrage et là, tu met ton fichier son de réveil (ou un alias) préalablement converti en "son système", ainsi, il sera lu directement sans utiliser aucune application. Pour convertir ton fichier son en "son système", utilise SoundApp si tu n'as pas Quicktime Pro.
et voilà
pense à mettre le son au maximum avant d'éteindre

Sinon, je crois que tu peux mettre n'importe quel fichier son (ou un alias) qui a une icone d'application valide dans le dossier "ouverture au démarrage", ça ouvrira l'application (iTunes ou Quicktime, par exemple) et ça lira ton fichier, mais il vaut mieux que tu vérifies avant.


----------



## grig (25 Avril 2006)

Sinon, je crois que tu peux mettre n'importe quel fichier son (ou un alias) qui a une icone d'application valide dans le dossier "ouverture au démarrage", ça ouvrira l'application (iTunes ou Quicktime, par exemple) et ça lira ton fichier, mais il vaut mieux que tu vérifies avant. [/QUOTE]

J'ai essayé en glissant dans "ouverture au démarrage" un alias de .mp3 qui portait l'icône Soundjam, mais Soundjam a planté au démarrage, sans doute parce que le fichier source était sur un disque externe USB 1 et qu'il n'est pas monté assez vite. Ensuite j'ai essaye avec un .mp3 original (pas un alias) qui s'ouvrait avec "Winamp" (mac), j'ai choisi Winamp car il est très léger (moins de 200 Ko) et ne prend presque pas de RAM, et ça a marché impeccablement. Pour que ton mp3 s'ouvre avec Winamp, il suffit de l'ouvrir une fois avec Winamp et il prendra l'icône et s'ouvrira avec Winamp par la suite (voir s'il n'y a pas un réglage dans les préférences de Winamp pour obtenir ça). Je te conseille d'utiliser Winamp si tu veux écouter tes mp3 en background quand tu fais autre chose, il n'est pas gourmand, les listes de lectures se font à toute vitesse, mais (parce que) il ne lit pas les ID3, en le lecteur se réduit à rien dans un coin de l'écran, mais je déborde du sujet... bon réveil !


----------



## grig (25 Avril 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que si
> sinon il y a une astuce suffit de faire le faire démarrer a une heure précise et glisser un son systeme dans "éléments du démarrage" (ou un truc comme ca dossier démarrage je sais plus c'est loin )



j'ai essayé de convertir un mp3 en son système mais SoundApp a refusé : trop gros  . Il y a une limite de taille pour les sons système, je ne m'en souvenais plus, quand à utiliser un son court, il y a le risque qu'il soit trop court pour réveiller un bon dormeur :sleep: ... mais la solution avec Winamp for Mac marche bien...:style:


----------

